
The Security Value of Inefficiency - MindGods
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/07/the_security_va.html
======
MindGods
This reminds me of the book "Slack" by Tom DeMarco (2001):

[https://wiki.c2.com/?SlackByTomDeMarco](https://wiki.c2.com/?SlackByTomDeMarco)

Adding a little bit of redundancy into a system is better for the overall
performance of that system. However redundancy costs money so it is important
to strike the right balance between slack and efficiency.

